# GAME GIVEAWAY to End 2015 and Begin 2016



## manofthem (Dec 29, 2015)

Kreij's awesome influence lives on in TPU, continuing to shape the community long after he has gone.  We miss him, and yet we try to honor him, as the _many_ giveaways of software, hardware, and complete PCs give testament to, funded by generous forum members and enjoyed by many.  As 2015 wraps up, let's try to do this one more time with a few digi-items. 









So here's the dealio yo 


*Games:* For the next few days, there are going to be some chances to win; each day, a new list of games is going to be posted, and the following day will have winners drawn for said games, along with a new list of games posted.  :

*Grand Prizes:* Additionally, there is going to be a bigger Grand Prize game listed each day, games that stood out in 2015. These prizes will be revealed daily, but unlike the regular daily games, the drawings for the grand prizes will be held at the end of the giveaway.

*Entering:* Each day, enter for 2 games if you'd like, and/or you may enter for the grand prize.  When new games are posted, you may enter for more.  As for the Grand Prize games, entering once enters you for all of them.  At the end of the giveaway, there Grand Prize winners will be drawn and announced in order.  As the first winner is announced, he/she can pick which game they'd like, and this will continue til the games are gone 
(This is a little different format that we've dabbled with in the WCG game giveaways, and it's been exciting so far)


A HUGE _THANK YOU_ to the contributors who requested to remain anonymous.  This wouldn't be possible without the phantoms of the Awesome!  

With all that said, let's get on with some games.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 29, 2015)

*Day 1*







Winners:
*GRID Autosport*
@...PACMAN...
*Hitman Absolution*
@BiggieShady
@dorsetknob
*Lost Planet 3*
@HD64G
*Mount and Blade: With Fire and Sword*
@silentbogo
*Medal of Honor* (Origin, not Steam)
@AlienIsGOD
@n0tiert
*The Hat Man: Shadow Ward*
@yotano211


Grand Prize entry:
*Rocket League*




*Day 2*







*Dirt Showdown*
@LightningJR
*Double Dragon: Neon*
@AlienIsGOD
*The Evil Within*
@neatfeatguy
*Knock-Knock*
@...PACMAN...
*Murdered: Soul Suspect*
@Devon68
@DarthBaggins
*Resident Evil Revelations*
@horik
*Sniper Ghost Warrior Trilogy*
@Jaffakeik
*Stealth Inc 2: A Game of Clones*
@flmatter


Grand Prize entry:
*The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt*





*Day 3 - The Final Day?*







*Bionic Commando: Rearmed*
@Jaffakeik
*Colin McRae Rally*
@bubbleawsome
*Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light*
@redundantslurs
*The Last Remnant*
@GoldenX
*Lichdom: Battlemage*
@DeathtoGnomes
*Operation Flashpoint: Red River*
@MyTechAddiction
*Overlord I & II*
@neatfeatguy
@flmatter
*Resident Evil 5*
@yotano211
*Slender The Arrival*
@ZakkWylde
*Wolfenstein The New Order*
@Capitan Harlock


Grand Prize Entry:
*Grand Theft Auto V*




*Encore *








*DmC: Devil May Cry*
@Crap Daddy
*GTR 2 FIA GT Racing Game*
@CAPSLOCKSTUCK
*Hospital Tycoon*
@FordGT90Concept
*Kane and Lynch Collection*
@yotano211
*Life is Strange Ep 1*
@Frick
*Metro Redux Bundle*
@Flogger23m
*Resident Evil 4*
@ZakkWylde
*Singularity*
@THE_EGG
*Strider*
@HD64G
*Thief*
@Laughing_Beast
*Tomb Raider GOTY*
@Luka KLLP
*Zombie Army Trilogy*
@Sir B. Fannybottom

And the Grand _Grand Prize_!!!












*Grand Prize Winners 


Grand Theft Auto V*
@redundantslurs

*Rocket League *(x3)
@Jaffakeik
@ThE_MaD_ShOt
@Laughing_Beast

*The Witcher 3 *
@Random Murderer



*Far Cry Primal *
@nolafotoknut


----------



## flmatter (Dec 29, 2015)

Well I guess I will start it off then
First thank you @manofthem  and everyone who contributed to this!  You folks rock, I know thanks is all I can do but you guys deserve so much more!!!!

Second I would like to be entered this. 

Game On!!!   
If I am missing or missed something  publicly flog me accordingly   

* edit   put me in for grand prize   and Medal of honor   Thanks guys


----------



## manofthem (Dec 29, 2015)

flmatter said:


> Well I guess I will start it off then
> First thank you @manofthem  and everyone who contributed to this!  You folks rock, I know thanks is all I can do but you guys deserve so much more!!!!
> 
> Second I would like to be entered this.
> ...



You're welcome to get in on it. You can enter for 2* of the 6 small pictured games, and you can enter for the grand prize, which currently consists of Rocket League with more options to follow starting tomorrow 

*day 1 is starting with 2 entries per day. If interest is slow, we can up it a bit, but we'll see how the days go.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 29, 2015)

rockout: put my name in the hat for grid


----------



## ZakkWylde (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks for the great giveaway!

I'm in for the grand prize. As for the daily double, mark me down for GRID and Lost Planet.

Good luck all!


----------



## HD64G (Dec 29, 2015)

WOW! A great bunch of guys here whose kind souls are happy to just give. 

Many thanks to all and manofthem ofc 

GRID and Lost Planet for me and in for the Grand Prize.

My best wishes for the end of 2015 and the 2016 to all those kind persons


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 29, 2015)

Wow, this is the first day and it's already awesome!

I'd like to be in for GRID please, and I'll tell all of you Rocket League is tons of fun. A friend gifted it to me and I've played 4 hours since I installed it last night. Tons of fun, even if you only have a kb/m, though easier to play on a controller.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 29, 2015)

Not entering but just wanted to say thank you to @manofthem for yet another amazing giveaway!!!!!!!


----------



## tntman (Dec 29, 2015)

hey, is this open to all?
I was looking for one of my favorite games everywhere and found this. So I'm entering for:

*Hitman Absolution*


Thanks to the generous people who organized this giveaway, and a very happy new year to all!


----------



## yotano211 (Dec 29, 2015)

I am in for these two 
*GRID Autosport
The Hat Man: Shadow Ward*


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 29, 2015)

I´m in for


Hitmann
Medal of Honor

 giveaways, thx @manofthem and the Unknown phantoms


----------



## HammerON (Dec 29, 2015)

Not entering, but wanted to say thanks to @manofthem for another great game giveaway


----------



## BiggieShady (Dec 29, 2015)

Fantastic giveaway series right there  Count me in for a Hitman and Grid ... and of course the grand prize


----------



## Flogger23m (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks to everyone who contributed! I will enter for:

GRID Autosport
Lost Planet 3

And the grand prize.


----------



## Luka KLLP (Dec 29, 2015)

I am in for GRID Autosport and Hitman Absolution! This is another crazy giveaway here on TPU, thanks so much @manofthem and good luck to everyone!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 29, 2015)

Rules? ........i love no rules......Anarchy




I am  *NOT IN*, gonna be too busy today.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 29, 2015)

_I'm in for the grand prize and would like to be considered for _
*Hitman Absolution
Lost Planet 3*

*Grateful thanks to the games Donators

Want to Say thanks to all who have either donated parts /games /CPU of GPU cycles and time this year to have made this possable*


----------



## Luke Whitton (Dec 29, 2015)

*I'm in for the grand prize and would like to be considered for 
Hitman Absolution
Grid Autosport

Call me a mong if you like, you'd be right.. *

*Thanks for the Giveaway, Very much appreciated!*


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 29, 2015)

im in  i'd like to enter for MoH and Lost Planet 3 and also entering into grand prize draw


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Dec 29, 2015)

Im in for the grand prize XD Rocket League .Thanks for another great giveaway !!!!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 29, 2015)

Wow!  My giveaway mentor ends the year with a bang!  Thanks so much @manofthem for continuing the tradition!!  

Not entering, but I wanted to show my appreciation and give it a bump.


----------



## Onderon (Dec 29, 2015)

hello i don't know many times i'm going to thank you for this amazing giveaways, but i hope it will be many more times!!!
I'm in for :
Hitman
Grid

Tnx again all of you guys for your great generosity.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 29, 2015)

Another fantastic giveaway, 2015 has shone brightly with the generosity of TPU members, let's make 2016 even better!!!

I'm in for - *GRID Autosport*
*Medal of Honor*

And the Grand Prize, *Rocket League* (looks like awesome fun)

Many thanks to @manofthem and to everyone else who has made 2015 such a great year


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 29, 2015)

ill go in if im still able to.  grand prize, and rocket league are the ones im interested in...rocket league seemed like a  good release, and the "grand prize" is so mysterious and tantalizing I just HAVE to go for that...thanks for the chance to win. Merry christmas, and Happy Holidays to all, and please have a safe and Happy New year as well.


----------



## EzioAs (Dec 29, 2015)

Thank you for doing the giveaway. 

I'd like to enter for the Grand Prize, Rocket League.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 29, 2015)

Count me in, only for the grand prize as i have all the others.

Thanks manofthem for this and all those involved.

Happy New Year.


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 29, 2015)

First off, thanks to all who made this possible and @manofthem 

I would like to enter for:
Lost Planet 3
GRID Autosport


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 29, 2015)

This is so awesome! I think I'll jump in, so I'll have something to play in 2016!
In for:
- Lost Planet 3
- Mount and Blade


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 29, 2015)

Woot!!! More Giveaways!!! Passing at this point, my plate is a bit too full right now, but really appreciate a wonderful end to this year!!!  thanks MoT


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 29, 2015)

I would say GRID Autosport, but since I already own it I'm not in with that one.

Edit: I'm NOT in, but good luck all!! 

Thanks for this great giveaway @manofthem !!

Happy New Year 2016!!
Game on!!


----------



## peche (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks @manofthem  for such amazing giveaway! i would like to participate for Grid ! hope it will be worlwide available, steam code isn't it"?

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Dec 29, 2015)

peche said:


> i would like to participate for Grid ! hope it will be worlwide available, steam code isn't it"?



All games are Steam codes or Steam gifts unless otherwise noted. For instance, Medal of Honor is an Origin code  

Also, usually if there is some region restriction of a game, I'll make a note of it, if I am aware of it that is


----------



## peche (Dec 29, 2015)

manofthem said:


> All games are Steam codes or Steam gifts unless otherwise noted. For instance, Medal of Honor is an Origin code
> 
> Also, usually if there is some region restriction of a game, I'll make a note of it, if I am aware of it that is


thanks lad!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm in for - Grid and ROcked League
Thank you!!!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 29, 2015)

A new phantom has arrived!  

A few more games were added, but the giver's request was that his name remain anonymous so I shall respect that. However, I must say that if not for the help and assistance and generosity of these others, this giveaway would not be possible.

So thank you phantoms!


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 29, 2015)

Wow very nice giveaway

In for Lost planet 3

and Rocket League 

Happy new year to all


----------



## peche (Dec 29, 2015)

manofthem said:


> A new phantom has arrived!
> 
> A few more games were added, but the request was made that they remain anonymous so I shall respect that. However, I must say that if not for the help and assistance and generosity of these others, this giveaway would not be possible.
> 
> So thank you phantoms!


more games? 
or new titles ? let us know!


----------



## LightningJR (Dec 29, 2015)

What a great giveaway! Thanks to all who contributed!  OH MAN I want Rocket League! 

In for GRID and Rocket League.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 29, 2015)

peche said:


> more games?
> or new titles ? let us know!



Perhaps both?  

Nothing changes for today though. Remember, tonight there are going to be winners draw for the games currently available (just not Rocket League yet), and then a new set of game will be posted.


----------



## peche (Dec 29, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Perhaps both?
> 
> Nothing changes for today though. Remember, tonight there are going to be winners draw for the games currently available (just not Rocket League yet), and then a new set of game will be posted.


excellent news for last days of a great 2015!


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 29, 2015)

More TPU awesomness. I'll throw my hat in for Hitman and cheers for a happy new years!


----------



## Norton (Dec 29, 2015)

not entering...
Just posting in to thank @manofthem and all of the other folks here that do these awesome giveaways!!!


----------



## horik (Dec 29, 2015)

Nice, i`m in for Grid and Lost Planet 3.
Thank you!


----------



## Kursah (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm in for all I'm allowed to be!  I already own Rocket League, but my sons don't. I own Mount & Blade, and don't need another copy of that. Beyond that thanks to all involved, and good luck to all that enter!


----------



## Moofachuka (Dec 29, 2015)

Thank you for the giveaway.  Please count me in for Rocket League... I always wanted to try that game.  It looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Devon68 (Dec 29, 2015)

Thank you for the giveaway. This is an awesome way to finish the year.
I'm in for Grid autosport and the grand prize Rocket league.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 29, 2015)

Awesome, I'm in for the GrandPrize o' Rocket League


----------



## laszlo (Dec 29, 2015)

not entering ; thanks to @manofthem and all anonymous contributors  for this great giveaway !!

i think Kreij R.I.P. and is proud of this community  seeing all these events  

good luck to all participants & Happy New Year!!!!!!


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 29, 2015)

BUMP for giveaway


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks. 

In for Grid and Rocket League!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 29, 2015)

In for rocket league!


----------



## Laughing_Beast (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi,thank for giveaway! 

I'd like to enter for Grid and Rocket League.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 30, 2015)

There seems to be a pattern of GRID and Rocket League


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 30, 2015)

manofthem said:


> There seems to be a pattern of GRID and Rocket League



Looks like you hit on the perfect combo!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 30, 2015)

A big thank-you going out to @manofthem for another great giveaway. 

So far I am only in for Rocket league as I have pretty much everything else.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 30, 2015)

Great news for you Rocket League lovers...  An additional 2 copies have been very generously donated by an anonymous forum mate!  

Little hint... 


Spoiler













While it's true that members have asked to remain anonymous, I feel that by the time this giveaway ends, their names might pop up somewhere


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 30, 2015)

WooHoo, thanks Anonymous


----------



## manofthem (Dec 30, 2015)

*Day 1 Winners*​

*
GRID Autosport
@...PACMAN...



The Hat Man: Shadow Ward
@yotano211



Hitman Absolution
@BiggieShady 



Lost Planet 3
@HD64G



Medal of Honor
@AlienIsGOD


Mount and Blade: With Fire and Sword
@silentbogo
*​

Congrats to the winners!  You'll be receiving PM's as soon as I can, hopefully tonight, with redemption instructions 

Look below for more chances to win! And don't forget that Rocket League will be drawn at the end


----------



## manofthem (Dec 30, 2015)

*Day 2*







*Dirt Showdown
Double Dragon: Neon
The Evil Within
Knock-Knock
Murdered: Soul Suspect
Resident Evil Revelations
Sniper Ghost Warrior Trilogy
Stealth Inc 2: A Game of Clones*


Grand Prize entry:
*The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt*


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 30, 2015)

Going to have to enter for DiRT SHowdown & Murdered: Soul Suspect (Already have Witcher 3 so whoever gets it will be getting a great game none the less)


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 30, 2015)

Daaaamn...! @manofthem you upped the ante for the second day's giveaway!!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 30, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Daaaamn...! @manofthem you upped the ante for the second day's giveaway!!



Thanks   I tried to a little bit but the danger in doing so makes it difficult for the following day to stack up well. Guess we'll just have to wait til tomorrow to see how tomorrow's pot rolls out


----------



## DarkOCean (Dec 30, 2015)

You guys are awesome!    Count me in for The evil within and The witcher 3.


----------



## Flogger23m (Dec 30, 2015)

Congratulations to the current winners. I will enter for:

Sniper Ghost Warrior 2
resident evil revelations

And of course, I'll enter for The Witcher 3.

Thanks again to everyone who contributed.


----------



## HD64G (Dec 30, 2015)

Many thanks for Lost Planet 3 to you and whoever donated manofthem!

Sniper Ghost Trilogy and Grand Prize TW3 for me...


----------



## ZakkWylde (Dec 30, 2015)

Alright! Round 2!

Mark me down for Resident Evil Revelations and The Evil Within.

And the grand prize, The Witcher 3

Good luck everyone!


----------



## LightningJR (Dec 30, 2015)

Woo!!! Great giveaway!! I am in for Dirt and TW3!


----------



## redundantslurs (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks for the awesome giveaway, count me in for The Evil Within and the GRAND PRIZE GAMES


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm in for Sniper Ghost and Dirt Showdown Thanks!
And Grats to the winners of day 1.


----------



## qubit (Dec 30, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Kreij's awesome influence lives on in TPU, continuing to shape the community long after he has gone.


RIP Kreij.  It's great to see how his influence continues to live on. What a legend. 

I remember how he really went out of his way to help me out when I needed it.

This is not a competition entry.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Dec 30, 2015)

Thank you everyone involved in these Game Giveaway's.

I wanted to get in on Rocket League Grand Prize but I assume I'm too late now.

For todays games, the only thing that interests me is again the Grand Prize Witcher 3.


----------



## MustSeeMelons (Dec 30, 2015)

Interesting format for the giveaway, me likey. 
Thanks for the giveaway and enjoy those games!
I'm in for the grand prize


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 30, 2015)

@manofthem and all anonymous donors, you are the best!

The second batch of games is so awesome - I want all of them...

I'll try my luck just one more time with:
The Witcher 3 and The Evil Within 

...and I'll start saving some money for hemorrhoids treatment, in case I win.


----------



## flmatter (Dec 30, 2015)

congrats guys

I will throw my name in the hat for stealth 2 and Dirt and of course Witcher 3

Thanks again to all who contributed and @manofthem  for hosting this awesomeness


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks to @manofthem . I really look forward to playing GRID Autosport. Cheers to everyone for your congrats and congrats to everyone else who won on day 1, I'm sure with the amount of games these guys are giving away you are all going to be winners at some point. 

More awesome games for day two so count me in please for 
*The Evil Within
Sniper Ghost Trilogy*

and of course the grand prize *The Witcher 3*


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 30, 2015)

Morning

i would like to be entered for the draw for

Dirt Showdown......for me
Withcher 3.........which i will gift to my son, who is a good boy and cant afford to buy it for himself.


----------



## Laughing_Beast (Dec 30, 2015)

I'd like to enter for Murdered: Soul Suspect and Resident Evil Revelations.

Thanks!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 30, 2015)

I'll enter for double dragon neon this round    thnx for the giveaway and yay to winning MoH


----------



## nolafotoknut (Dec 30, 2015)

Congratulations to Day 1 winners!!!  Thank you @manofthem for hosting an awesome year end giveaway!!!


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Dec 30, 2015)

Wow every day going better and better XD, Im in for The Evil Within and Murdered Soul Sospect . Thanks again .


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm In for The Witcher 3! 
Thanks again!!


----------



## Devon68 (Dec 30, 2015)

Congratulations to the Day 1 Winners and I would like to enter for Murdered Soul Suspect.


----------



## peche (Dec 30, 2015)

Excellent giveaway, as usual @manofthem thanx for sharing such an amazing titles with us!
im NOT in for the second giveaway! i just wanted grid ! congrats all winners!!

Regards,


----------



## Moofachuka (Dec 30, 2015)

Grats for the winners too!  Day 2 plz I wanna be in for Witcher 3!!!!!!!!!!!! TYYYY!!!


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 30, 2015)

In for TW3.


Grats to the day 1 winners!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 30, 2015)

In for:

Sniper 2 and Dirt and the grand prize! Maybe today is my day!


----------



## peche (Dec 30, 2015)

is today the last giveaway by the way?

Regards


----------



## manofthem (Dec 30, 2015)

Sorry for my slowness in contacting last night's winners. I've been very under the weather, but I'll be taking care of it today...



peche said:


> is today the last giveaway by the way?
> 
> Regards








 



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


>



Believe it or not, I was dreaming away last night, and a badger infiltrated my sleepy time, and I had to battle him  first time I can say I've dreamt of a badger


----------



## peche (Dec 30, 2015)

manofthem said:


>


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 30, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


>



Can't be sure, is that a gif of Matt Smith?  If not, the guy is damn close!


----------



## horik (Dec 30, 2015)

Congrats to the winners!
In for -Resident Evil Revelations and TW3.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Dec 30, 2015)

In for The Evil Within and The Witcher 3.

Awesome give away, by the way.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 30, 2015)

in for* Sniper Ghost Warrior Trilogy* 
The Evil Within
and The Witcher 3. grand prize
thanks in anticipation


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 30, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Can't be sure, is that a gif of Matt Smith?  If not, the guy is damn close!




it is Matt Smith..


----------



## MyTechAddiction (Dec 30, 2015)

sign me in  .... whatever my luck will be ill take it.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 30, 2015)

Things are happening fast here, we must stay alert. Fantastic giveway, proud to be part of this community during these hard times when the dark side is using tiny touch screens to take hold of our souls and lure us into countless online social networking services. May the force be with you my friends. 

I'm in for the Witcher. Good luck to all and thanks again for jedi manofthem.


----------



## pigulici (Dec 30, 2015)

Im in for Witcher 3


----------



## Onderon (Dec 30, 2015)

congrats to day 1 winners!!
today im in for resident evil and the grand prize ..i was going to say evil withing but i know myself, IF i play it im going to be playing it at 5 minutes spans. XD i love Horror movies but i suck playing horror games


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 30, 2015)

I must spoil. Count me in for the witcher 3, need to screw up the odds... so that is more tough to win for everyone .

And... Resident Evil... last one I played as a peasant on dreamcast was Code Veronica... well... well let's see...


----------



## manofthem (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm editing post #2 to include the current games available. That way, it'll be easier to find for anyone coming back to the thread and check in. Also, I will be adding in the winners into post#2 for easy reference 

Speaking of winners, I'll be pm'ing you today. I've been slacking but I'll catch up


----------



## Bow (Dec 30, 2015)

Not entering, great giveaway


----------



## manofthem (Dec 30, 2015)

Good news, I stumbled upon extra keys for 2 games so that means 2 extra winners from Last Nights pool 
*
Hitman Absolution
@dorsetknob



Medal of Honor
@n0tiert
*​

PM's incoming.  I've PM'd everyone from last night as well


----------



## peche (Dec 30, 2015)

congrats all winners! again


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 30, 2015)

grateful thanks for this prize 
and wishing a good new year to Every one
Special thanks and good wishes to @*manofthem*
*




*
*For those for which English is not their primary language and have Contributed in any way possible*


----------



## BiggieShady (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks @manofthem on the day one prize, have a great new year's eve and even better new year


----------



## yotano211 (Dec 31, 2015)

*Dirt Showdown
[URL='http://store.steampowered.com/app/222480/']Resident Evil Revelations[/URL]
And The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt*

I am in for these.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 31, 2015)

*Day 2 Winners*​

*
Dirt Showdown
@LightningJR



Double Dragon: Neon
@AlienIsGOD



The Evil Within
@neatfeatguy



Knock-Knock
@...PACMAN...



Murdered: Soul Suspect
@Devon68


Resident Evil Revelations
@horik



Sniper Ghost Warrior Trilogy
@Jaffakeik



Stealth Inc 2: A Game of Clones
@flmatter

*​

Congrats to the winners!  You'll be receiving PM's tomorrow with redemption instructions   This cold is still with my and a sinus headache is pounding 

I may have a second key for Murdered: Soul Suspect.  After I confirm the initial winner, I will go for a second winner 

Also, _Knock-Knock _went unclaimed so it's up for grabs to the first person that posts accordingly 


And to continue on, look below for more chances to win! And don't forget that Rocket League and Witcher 3 will be drawn at the end


----------



## manofthem (Dec 31, 2015)

*Day 3 - The Final Day? *







*Bionic Commando: Rearmed
Colin McRae Rally
Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light
The Last Remnant
Lichdom: Battlemage
Operation Flashpoint: Red River
Overlord I & II
Resident Evil 5
Slender The Arrival
Wolfenstein The New Order* - will not work in Germany 


Grand Prize Entry:
*Grand Theft Auto V*


----------



## ZakkWylde (Dec 31, 2015)

Round 3! 

Mark me down for Wolfenstein The New Order and Slender The Arrival and once again for the Grand Prize!

Good luck to all!


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 31, 2015)

Please count me in for GTAV and The Last Remnant.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 31, 2015)

Just getting to see this today.  Thanks to Matt and all the donors for their generosity!  

While I'm here, please count me in for Colin McRae Rally and Wolfenstein The New Order


----------



## Flogger23m (Dec 31, 2015)

Is Murdered: Soul Suspect claimed? If it isn't I'll throw my name in for that one if possible? 

For day 3 I will enter for:

Wolfenstien: The New Order
Resident Evil 5
And of course, GTA5.

Once again thanks to everyone who contributed.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 31, 2015)

Flogger23m said:


> Is Murdered: Soul Suspect claimed? If it isn't I'll throw my name in for that one if possible?



It should be.  What I was saying is that after @Devon68 claims it, I'll draw another winner with the other key I have. I have to do it this way to ensure the first winer gets a valid key; I believe this additional key I came upon is good, but I always have a bit of uncertainty. 

Tomorrow I'll have it all cleared up and settled


----------



## LightningJR (Dec 31, 2015)

What a great giveaway  I am in for Colin McRae Rally, Wolfenstein The New Order and GTAV.


----------



## xvi (Dec 31, 2015)

You'd think after all this time, I'd be used to the TPU forms being as awesome as they are, but I keep getting pleasantly surprised by threads like these. Epic giveaway, Mr. OfThem. I didn't realize you had three days worth of games. 
Huge thanks to all the people who made this possible!

(Not in, I'm just along for the ride)


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 31, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Good news, I stumbled upon extra keys for 2 games so that means 2 extra winners from Last Nights pool
> *
> Hitman Absolution
> @dorsetknob
> ...



thank you all for the great competition 

congrats to all winners

i wish you all a great Happy New Year, god bless you all 


 giveaways

Downloading


----------



## Donovan1976 (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm in for GTA V  Thanks


----------



## alint77 (Dec 31, 2015)

thx for the giveaway 

count me in for the grand prize & wolfenstein


----------



## redundantslurs (Dec 31, 2015)

Round 3, put me in for Lara Croft kind Sir and of course all GTA 5, which If I recall,  once we enter for the Grand Prize we enter for all the Grand Prize Games right?


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 31, 2015)

It keeps going! Huge thank you to all the donors!

Count me in for McRae rally please!
Or McRey


----------



## xvi (Dec 31, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> Or McRey


I'm starting to wonder if I'm the only person on the planet that hasn't seen this movie within the first two days it was out.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Dec 31, 2015)

Grants for the winners so far , Im in for Lichdom Battlemage and Wolfestein the new order XD.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 31, 2015)

redundantslurs said:


> Round 3, put me in for Lara Croft kind Sir and of course all GTA 5, which If I recall,  once we enter for the Grand Prize we enter for all the Grand Prize Games right?



Yes, you are correct. And at the end, we will have a separate drawing for the grandprize games. 



xvi said:


> I'm starting to wonder if I'm the only person on the planet that hasn't seen this movie within the first two days it was out.



Yes, you are correct. And *slowly waves hand* you will go see it now.  we have been so engrossed in Star Wars lately, which is why I loved @Crap Daddy's earlier post, just resonated so well 



bubbleawsome said:


> It keeps going! Huge thank you to all the donors!
> 
> Count me in for McRae rally please!
> Or McRey



Speaking of, my little girl went dressed up as Rey to the movies on opening night. She has the outfit on, my wife did her hair perfectly, and she got compliments that while night.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 31, 2015)

Count me in for GTA5!  It's now or never.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 31, 2015)

Congrats to day 2 winners.

If *Knock Knock* isn't claimed I'd happily take it, looks like a great little game.

DAY 3

I'm in for
*Wolfenstein The New Order
Lichdom Battlemage
*
Get well soon @manofthem 

@xvi I also haven't seen Star Wars yet.....ignoring the internet,TV and friends for spoilers is not a pleasant experience 

GOOD LUCK TO ALL AND HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## MyTechAddiction (Dec 31, 2015)

sign me up for

*Wolfenstein The New Order
[URL='http://store.steampowered.com/app/44340/']Operation Flashpoint: Red River[/URL]*
*[URL='http://store.steampowered.com/app/35130/']Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light[/URL]
 and 
[URL='http://store.steampowered.com/app/271590/']Grand Theft Auto V[/URL]
http://store.steampowered.com/app/201810/
Massive Thank You for all the donors*


----------



## Luka KLLP (Dec 31, 2015)

Aww damn I missed day 2, and the games I want from day 3 I already have  
Ah well, better odds for the others I guess 

This is shaping up to be an epic New Year's, with all these awesome giveaways!!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 31, 2015)

Bump in the road BUMP








*NOT IN* for the giveaway, in it for the giggles.


get well soon @manofthem 


Blwyddyn Newydd Dda...........Happy New Year from Wales


----------



## c2DDragon (Dec 31, 2015)

Gratz to the winners ! Enjoy the good games !



Count me in for *Grand Theft Auto V* please 

Good luck everybody


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 31, 2015)

Count me in for the GTA V. Where are my lucky charms?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 31, 2015)

Grats to winners of Day 2 including myself 
I'm in for GTA5 if I win this will be best new year ever.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm in for the grand prize and will chance my luck for
*Slender The Arrival and Wolfenstein: The New Order*


----------



## nolafotoknut (Dec 31, 2015)

*Congratulations Day 2 winners!!!*

I'd like to enter for

*Wolfenstein: The New Order *

*Grand Prize* - *GTA V*

Thank you for the giveaway!!!


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 31, 2015)

Congrats to day 2 winners!!! 

In for day 3:
- Resident Evil 5
- Lara Croft and The Guardian of Light

Thanks again for the best giveaway ever!


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Dec 31, 2015)

Im not a big fan of shooters but since I missed the original DOS Wolfenstein, I'm gonna be in for this one. Battlemage looks interesting. 

Sooooo....... I'm in for
*Wolfenstein The New Order
Lichdom Battlemage*

Ill take HUGE pass on GTA, never did like the series since it reminded me of Carmagaeddon


----------



## horik (Dec 31, 2015)

Thank you @manofthem and people who made this possible.
A great zombie game i will enjoy
Good luck to all !!!


----------



## Onderon (Dec 31, 2015)

Lol ending the giveaway with a bang!!! nice
Im in for the last remmant, wolfestein and gta V


----------



## peche (Dec 31, 2015)

Congrats all 2nd giveaway winners! hope they will have pretty much fun with those games on this year that's just  about to start!
@manofthem lad thanks for the give away and also for this 3rd edition i will like to participate for wolfestein new order  and GTA 5, will test my luck with those ones! thanks again for such amazing giveaway ! 

PD: this is the last Thursday of 2015 ,  year is almost gone!!! lol


----------



## neatfeatguy (Dec 31, 2015)

I'll go in for Overlord and GTA V



xvi said:


> I'm starting to wonder if I'm the only person on the planet that hasn't seen this movie within the first two days it was out.



Don't feel bad. I still haven't seen the movie and I don't know if I will see it in theater. Having two young kids and working two jobs - I don't currently get the luxury of seeing movies. People at my 2nd job, we're all a bunch of geeks, they tried really hard not to talk about the movie after they saw it in the first couple of days - just out of respect to the others around them....they tried hard, but failed miserably. I know how the movie starts, what surprises are in it and how it ends.....


----------



## Moofachuka (Dec 31, 2015)

Plz count me in too for GTA V.... amazing top 3 games you got that I don't have yet  Thank you sooo much!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 31, 2015)

I'll be catching up shortly and contacting last night's winners.




...PACMAN... said:


> Get well soon @manofthem
> 
> @xvi I also haven't seen Star Wars yet.....ignoring the internet,TV and friends for spoilers is not a pleasant experience



Thanks bud.  I slept in today and I feel like I'm getting better finally. 

Give in to your fear, turn to the dark side! Go see the movie 



DeathtoGnomes said:


> Ill take HUGE pass on GTA, never did like the series since it reminded me of Carmagaeddon



Wow, someone else that doesn't care for the GTA experience. I'm not into these games either, and I understand that I'm in the minority, which is fine.

It sold like crazy this year, still selling well on Steam, so I must be missing something lol.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 31, 2015)

OoO Colin McRae rally  I would like to enter for that to complete my Colin McRae collection of games  

Also did I I win DD neon by default,  doesn't look like anyone else entered for that


----------



## manofthem (Dec 31, 2015)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Also did I I win DD neon by default, doesn't look like anyone else entered for that



Yup, you alone entered for it so it had your name written all over it.  Same thing happened with @flmatter and Stealth Inc 2 




...PACMAN... said:


> If *Knock Knock* isn't claimed I'd happily take it, looks like a great little game.



All yours, pm incoming


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 31, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Wow, someone else that doesn't care for the GTA experience. I'm not into these games either, and I understand that I'm in the minority, which is fine.
> 
> It sold like crazy this year, still selling well on Steam, so I must be missing something lol.



im not much for GTA either, just doesnt interest me that much


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 31, 2015)

Put me down for RE:5 Wolfenstein and GTA:V

Just keeps getting better every day


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 31, 2015)

I like GTA because the open world and mods. All the cars and yachts and helicopters and jets and motorcycles and ATVs and tanks and...


I can't officially own it though. I'd enter for it if I could.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 31, 2015)

I'd like to take a stab at Wolfenstein and Rocket League.

Drink lots of water, take some vitamin C and tape an aspirin to you forehead


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 31, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Thanks bud.  I slept in today and I feel like I'm getting better finally.
> 
> Give in to your fear, turn to the dark side! Go see the movie



Glad to hear it, starting 2016 feeling ill (not drink induced) would suck.

Seeing the movie is my first resolution


----------



## Devon68 (Dec 31, 2015)

Go and watch Star wars, it not bad. If you want to see a movie that will disappoint you, watch the Hunger games mockingjay part 2.


----------



## Laughing_Beast (Dec 31, 2015)

I'd like to play to *Colin McRae Rally *and* Resident Evil 5.
*
Thanks for giveaway!


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 31, 2015)

Lol actually all the movies have been a let down compared to the books


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 31, 2015)

I'll enter for *Grand Theft Auto V* (well, random grand prize giveaway silliness ) and *Wolfenstein The New Order*.

Thanks for another great giveaway! 


Page 5 of this thread has made Intel HD driver crash twice.


----------



## flmatter (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks for the game!!!  Look forward to playing it tomorrow and over the weekend.

If I can still enter I would like to be in for Overlord and Lichdom, battlemage.

Thanks again to those that sponsored and contributed to this awesome giveaway!!  May everyone have a Happy New Year!!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 1, 2016)

It's a hectic night around these parts so it may be a late night, but stay tuned later this evening for a little winners' goodness, and maybe a little surprise!


----------



## TheHunter (Jan 1, 2016)

I would like to enter for Dirt Rally and Wolfenstein New order, if its not too late.. Thanks! 

And happy new year to all


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jan 1, 2016)

If I'm not too late.....

I'd like a shot at GTA V.

I can't believe I didn't see this giveaway until now.

Happy New Year Everyone!

Liquid Cool


----------



## flmatter (Jan 1, 2016)

Nice light show!!!!   Yes it will be a late night, I have a bottle of scotch


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 1, 2016)

flmatter said:


> Nice light show!!!!   Yes it will be a late night, I have a bottle of scotch



no light show yet here but the bottle of Gibsons is past it's 50%.  Happy new year to everyone and thanks again to mr. man and the anons who contributed. CHEERS


----------



## manofthem (Jan 1, 2016)

TheHunter said:


> I would like to enter for Dirt Rally and Wolfenstein New order, if its not too late.. Thanks!
> 
> And happy new year to all





Liquid Cool said:


> If I'm not too late.....
> 
> I'd like a shot at GTA V.
> 
> ...



Not too late til I post winners. Keep them coming


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 1, 2016)

I will join. 
Only Colin McRae Rally.
Will go good with my racing rig


----------



## silkstone (Jan 1, 2016)

Wow, amazing giveaway!
I'd like to enter for a shot at a grand prize. Also, Wolfenstein and Lara Croft


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Year too all, it's that time here where I live. Peace be with you all. gg@


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jan 1, 2016)

We've shot off fireworks and its 11 now, happy New Years almost!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 1, 2016)

suspense !!!!


----------



## yotano211 (Jan 1, 2016)

*I am in for these

Resident Evil 5
Wolfenstein The New Order
[URL='http://store.steampowered.com/app/35130/']Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light[/URL]
http://store.steampowered.com/app/201810/*


----------



## manofthem (Jan 1, 2016)

Let's consider entries closed for the night. Winners to be posted asap! 

Stay tuned...


----------



## Onderon (Jan 1, 2016)

1 Am here happy new years...what a better way to start the new year than with some new games!!!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Years everyone and good luck!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 1, 2016)

*Day 3 Winners*

*Bionic Commando: Rearmed
@???



Colin McRae Rally
@bubbleawsome



Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light
@redundantslurs



The Last Remnant
@GoldenX



Lichdom: Battlemage
@DeathtoGnomes



Murdered: Soul Suspect*
2nd key from yesterday
*@DarthBaggins



Operation Flashpoint: Red River
@MyTechAddiction



Overlord I & II
@neatfeatguy
@flmatter *(only Overlord I, sorry)
*


Resident Evil 5
@yotano211



Slender The Arrival
@ZakkWylde



Wolfenstein The New Order 
@Capitan Harlock
*​

Congrats to the winners! You'll be receiving PM's tomorrow with redemption instructions as I'm beat now 

Also, _Bionic Commando Rearmed_went unclaimed so it's up for grabs to the first person that posts accordingly 

And look out below


----------



## manofthem (Jan 1, 2016)

*Encore *








*DmC: Devil May Cry
GTR 2 FIA GT Racing Game
Hospital Tycoon
Kane and Lynch Collection
Life is Strange Ep 1
Metro Redux Bundle
Resident Evil 4
Singularity
Strider
Thief
Tomb Raider GOTY
Zombie Army Trilogy*


Since there are more games to choose from, let's up the limit to *3* games; you can enter for 3 games on this final encore day! 

And the Grand _Grand Prize_!!!


Spoiler










To... Be... Spoiled... Later... On... Tomorrow...


----------



## xvi (Jan 1, 2016)

Oh you tease!


----------



## Norton (Jan 1, 2016)

*More!?! *



manofthem said:


> To... Be... Spoiled... Later... On... Tomorrow...


OOOh and a Grand Grand prize! 

*@manofthem wins a 2015 Awesomesauce award!*


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 1, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## flmatter (Jan 1, 2016)

manofthem said:


> *@flmatter *(only Overlord I, sorry)


    can not complain about winning games, it is like complaining about free beer.  
Thanks

Throw my name in hat for mystery Grand Prize and Thief please.

Once again many thanks to those who donated and @manofthem for hosting this awesomeness!!!!   Thanks guys!!!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 1, 2016)

Yeah I'd say put me down for mystery grand prize & Metro Redux bundle 

Thanks again for the chance to win these games and for the copy of Murdered Soul Suspect


----------



## manofthem (Jan 1, 2016)

flmatter said:


> Throw my name in hat for mystery Grand Prize and Thief please.



Just a headsup to everyone...

The mystery Grand Prize will be revealed tomorrow, and it will have its own drawing; it won't be apart of the drawing for Rocket League, GTA, and Witcher.

When it's revealed tomorrow, I'll give everyone time to post whether they're in or not (or you can just enter right now for it, no worries), and then that'll be drawn thereafter


----------



## flmatter (Jan 1, 2016)

the suspense.......


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 1, 2016)

Lol


----------



## Flogger23m (Jan 1, 2016)

I never win these things.  Once again thanks to everyone who contributed!

I will enter for the following:
Metro Redux Bundle
Theif

... and whatever the grand prize may be. 

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 1, 2016)

Oh noes!  You saved all the good stuff for last!  So many me want.  *sniff*
*Hospital Tycoon* (maybe my Intel HD 530 can run it)
*Zombie Army Trilogy*
*Singularity*


----------



## manofthem (Jan 1, 2016)

This is a good time though to thank those that contributed in very big ways:

@xvi, @Norton, @neatfeatguy, @mystery_phantom    (I hope I didn't forget anyone, )

Without all of your help and contributions, this giveaway never could have worked out the way it did. 

They really deserve our thanks! Thank you all very much! 


This format was conjured up by @theonedub not too long ago, and we employed it in the WCG giveaway recently.  It seemed to workout well and keep everyone on their toes lol.  It's kind of a rapid fire type thing, but it seems to be kind of fun.  I hope everyone thought it was enjoyable 





FordGT90Concept said:


> Oh noes! You saved all the good stuff for last! So many me want.  *sniff*



Thanks for the reminder. 

Since there are more games today, let's up the limit to *3* games!


----------



## flmatter (Jan 1, 2016)

manofthem said:


> This is a good time though to thank those that contributed in very big ways:
> 
> @xvi, @Norton, @neatfeatguy, @mystery_phantom    (I hope I didn't forget anyone, )
> 
> Without all of your help and contributions, this giveaway never could have worked out the way it did. Thank you all very much!



Yes definitely   a great many thanks!!!!   You guys rock!!!     A big thanks to you @manofthem as well!!!!


----------



## nolafotoknut (Jan 1, 2016)

Congratulations to Day 3 winners!!!

Winner, winner...chicken dinner!!!  Please count me in for.....*Singularity *and zee *Mystery Grand Prize!!!!
*
@manofthem, you are the best!!!  *Thank You!!*


----------



## manofthem (Jan 1, 2016)

flmatter said:


> Yes definitely   a great many thanks!!!!   You guys rock!!!     A big thanks to you @manofthem as well!!!!



They sure do!  There was also at least 1 other individual that contributed games, but they asked not to be mentioned.  I wish I could, but I am respectful of their wishes.  But thank you, you know who you are


----------



## yotano211 (Jan 1, 2016)

I am in for 

*Metro Redux Bundle
[URL='http://store.steampowered.com/app/28000/']Kane and Lynch Collection[/URL]
[URL='http://store.steampowered.com/app/28000/'][URL='http://store.steampowered.com/agecheck/app/239160/']Thief[/URL][/URL]
[URL='http://store.steampowered.com/app/28000/'][URL='http://store.steampowered.com/agecheck/app/239160/'][URL='http://store.steampowered.com/app/8790/']GTR 2 FIA GT Racing Game[/URL][/URL][/URL]*


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jan 1, 2016)

xvi said:


> Oh you tease!



No, it's a glowing question mark. That's the prize up for grabs. You could....

Hang it in your room!
Hold it up at stupid people on the road!
Show your significant other when they say something stupid!
Show it to your kids when they ask for money!
Hold it up at the local state trooper when he tries to pull you over!
Put in your office and point to it when the boss asks you to do something!

The uses are endless!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 1, 2016)

neatfeatguy said:


> No, it's a glowing question mark. That's the prize up for grabs. You could....
> 
> Hang it in your room!
> Hold it up at stupid people on the road!
> ...



Oh you're too good to fool. I was literally laughing when I just read this and nearly woke up my baby girl sleeping next to me


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 1, 2016)

AmaZING! 

I am in for Metro and Theif

AND

Hospital Tycoon since it's nostalgia overload. 

You truly are amazing @manofthem, never change and a happy new year to you brother, may you live as long as you your heart desires.


----------



## Luka KLLP (Jan 1, 2016)

I will enter for Thief and Tomb Raider  (and the Final Grand Mystery Price Of Mysterious Grandness of course)

This is just the perfect start for 2016, following the perfect ending to 2015


----------



## MyTechAddiction (Jan 1, 2016)

I won !!!! What a way to start 2016 !!!!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jan 1, 2016)

I can't believe I won! One of my best memories is playing McRae rally 03 or 04 on my uncles original Xbox. It had all the tracks and cars, it was so cool to me. It'll be really neat to play the game again this much later. Thank you to @neatfeatguy, @xvi, @Norton, and of course, @manofthem for this giveaway.

Happy new year to you all, may 2016 be the best one yet!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 1, 2016)

Flogger23m said:


> I never win these things.



Have faith! Alot of people enter, but eventually your number comes around. I've never had the same person win again in my giveaways, for example.  just keep entering!

Thanks a million to @Norton, @xvi, @neatfeatguy, the mystery contributor, and most of all to @manofthem for hosting this and keeping track of it!!  For those that don't know, hosting a giveaway, especially of this caliber, is actually alot of work.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm In for Thief and Grand mystery prize
And if Bionic commander rearmed is still not claimed I would like to go for it as well, thanks
And Good luck to all
ANd Happy new year.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 1, 2016)

please enter the BadGer for

*GTR 2 FIA GT Racing Game*


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jan 1, 2016)

yeah xd Happy New Year Guys XD THANKS for the game , Im in for this final day for Resident Evil 4, Sigularity and Metro Redux XD.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 1, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> *snip*


Howe & Howe Tech Badger!  I so miss that show.


----------



## alint77 (Jan 1, 2016)

count me in for Tomb Raider GOTY - Metro Redux - Life Is Strange  Thx & Happy new year guys


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm in for Life is Strange!

Edit: Still in for The Witcher 3 and in for the mystery grand prize!!


----------



## HD64G (Jan 1, 2016)

Singularity and Strider for me, and many thanks and best wishes to all TPU community, to those who donated and @manofthem  for hosting this awesomeness indeed.


----------



## horik (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy new year

Will go for Zombie Army Trilogy, Tomb Raider and the Mistery Grand Prize. 
Thanks!


----------



## Deeveo (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy new year!

I'm in for the grand prize, thanks.


----------



## redundantslurs (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Year everybody!!!!
I'm in for Rocket League, GTA, and Witcher. & the mystery grand prize.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Year my friends! I'm in for Devil may cry, Metro redux and Thief and the mistery GP. Awesome stuff here. From last year still in for Witcher and GTA5.


----------



## Frick (Jan 1, 2016)

In for Life is Strange.


----------



## Laughing_Beast (Jan 1, 2016)

I'd like to play for *Metro Redux Bundle**, Life is Strange Ep 1 *and *Thief.

Thanks!*


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 1, 2016)

Is it still not over? Or is it just my hungover brain plays tricks on me.... 

*Not in*, just checking in to say Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy new year to everybody and good luck in the year 2016.
I would like to enter for Life is Strange Ep 1, Tomb Raider GOTY, Zombie Army Trilogy.

Presidential BUMP


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Year Everyone 

Congratulations to all Day 3 winners of this awesome giveaway.

I'm in for 

*Thief
Zombie Army Trilogy*

and the *Grand grand super secret awesome grand prize*


----------



## Jibz (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy new year! And thanks for OP.
I'd like Tomb Raider, DMC and the Grand Prize.
Thanks again.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 1, 2016)

In for zombie army trilogy and RE  4


----------



## Onderon (Jan 1, 2016)

in for life is strange and strider tnx!!


----------



## t_ski (Jan 1, 2016)

Matt, just count me in for the grand prize (hoping it's a bottle of Tito's  )

Thanks for another round!


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 1, 2016)

Not in but rolling by with a Thanks drive-by for the awesome game giveaways.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks for the Win! 

*Day 3*
I'm in for Life is Strange too 

and....

The Mystery Grand Prize!


----------



## DarkOCean (Jan 1, 2016)

In for Metro Redux Bundle and the grand prize.


----------



## GoldenX (Jan 1, 2016)

First, happy new year to everybody, may 2016 be a great year to all of us.
Second...



F*** yes! Thank you! You people made my day!
Waiting to see the epic final grand price.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 1, 2016)

Livin' on the edge: count me in for the _mystery_ grand prize!

Again, thanks to all who have contributed to make this happen!


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 1, 2016)

Ooooohh this is still going ?! 

Count me in for Singularity and the grand prize please !


Happy New Year all! And thanks to all those that have contributed to this giveaway.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 1, 2016)

*LOL, I got to jump in here for the "mystery grand prize" *

And a huge hug, thanks, and Happy New Year to all that donated and @manofthem for making this, yet again, an epic giveaway and amazing community!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 1, 2016)

All this suspense and intrigue... I'm thinking just leave it as a Mystery Prize and have everyone get in on it as that 



We'll see soon enough. I'm swamped with work for the moment, but I'll be back later.


Also, I haven't pm'd last night's winners yet but I will be later on today. I haven't forgotten about you all yet


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 1, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I have forgotten about you all yet



Oh you HAVE, have you?


----------



## TheHunter (Jan 1, 2016)

Very nice stuff @ Encore day too.. Congrats to all winners from Day3 


@Encore 
I'm in for 

Singularity 
Metro Redux Bundle 
Devil May Cry

And for grand mystery price too if I can  


ps; Thanks for this awesome thread!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 1, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Oh you HAVE, have you?



I'm sorry... It was a typo.   Dang autocorrect. @t_ski knows about me always on my phone


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 1, 2016)

Am i in?


----------



## flmatter (Jan 1, 2016)

yeah I hate auto correct too, I turned mine off so I can show my spelling skills off      speech to text is fun too if you speak fast enough it total screws up your message......



manofthem said:


> Dang autocorrect


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 1, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I'm sorry... It was a typo.   Dang autocorrect. @t_ski knows about me always on my phone



Just messin with you!!


----------



## ZakkWylde (Jan 1, 2016)

Wooo! All pumped up for round 4!

Thanks for Slender! and many thanks to those involved in the giveaway!

Mark me down for Resident Evil 4, Metro Redux Bundle, and Zombie Army Trilogy! And can't forget the big finale!

Happy New Year and Good Luck All!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 1, 2016)

Do I've decided to share with the group 




Spoiler



Grand _Grand _Prize... a pre-order 









This drawing will be separate from the other prizes, and it will be drawn afterwards, giving everyone time to get in on it.


We'll start off later this evening with our traditional drawings, as well as getting caught up with last night's winners.

Til later tonight....


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jan 1, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Do I've decided to share with the group
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That grand prize is tasty XD.


----------



## Flogger23m (Jan 1, 2016)

I will enter for Far Cry Primal. That is a pretty nice giveaway. Thanks a lot Man of Men!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 1, 2016)

And I am still in for Rocket League.


----------



## Luka KLLP (Jan 1, 2016)

Oooh that's sick!!


----------



## Onderon (Jan 1, 2016)

ok, ok @manofthem if you force us to... im in for the mystery price too!!! XD XD 
3rd giveaway recap: im in for DMC, Strider and life is strange..


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jan 1, 2016)

Dang, that's amazing. Thank you for the incredible giveaway again! I'd love to enter, but M rated games don't fly in my house. You can bet I'll have a lot of games to play in backlog once I go off to college though.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 1, 2016)

bubbleawsome said:


> Dang, that's amazing. Thank you for the incredible giveaway again! I'd love to enter, but M rated games don't fly in my house. You can bet I'll have a lot of games to play in backlog once I go off to college though.



You do bring up a good point, and thanks for bring so conscious of the fact. Just an hour ago I was reading that this Far Cry installment sounds a little bit more graphic than even previous installments so it is a good thing to keep in mind.

*This* is a good short read on it and worth taking a gander at.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 1, 2016)

I feel like I'm a little late but I'd love a copy of Nazi Zombie army, or life is strange


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 2, 2016)

Yup I still stand w/ my Mystery GrandPrize Entry lol (would've no matter the game too) & of course my entry for Metro Redux

Whoever get Nazi Army Trilogy, it's an awesome game.  just flat out shooting Nazi Zombies Sniper Elite style


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 2, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Am i in?


Hahaha the society of blue buckets strikes again against the empire of blue light cars. Only in Russia.

And yup I'm still in for my entry of both Singularity and the grand prize/farcry


----------



## flmatter (Jan 2, 2016)

Still count me in for Grand Prize   
Thanks


----------



## Moofachuka (Jan 2, 2016)

OMGOGMOGMOGMGM plz count me in too for Far Cry Primal  I hope to win one of the grand prizes!!! Thank you sooo much & HAPPY NEW LEAP YEAR!!!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 2, 2016)

Currently getting caught up on last night's winners and their games.  As soon as I do, I'll be working on tonight's post with the new winners!  

edit: Just finished PMing last night's winners 

I hope to draw the grand prizes tongiht, but I can't promise it.  I worked a long day and had a long night with some friends, so it may be pushed til tomorrow; FC-P will be tomorrow no matter what


----------



## t_ski (Jan 2, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I'm sorry... It was a typo.   Dang autocorrect. @t_ski knows about me always on my phone







manofthem said:


> Do I've decided to share with the group
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No Tito's?   Oh, well.  Got a little in my glass anyways


----------



## manofthem (Jan 2, 2016)

t_ski said:


> No Tito's?   Oh, well.  Got a little in my glass anyways



Was thinking of you when I was helping myself to several Stoli's on the rocks tonight   Only brought Stoli because the Mrs of my bud doesn't care for Tito's   




Compiling lists now


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jan 2, 2016)

I think I'm late to the dinner part today, but if you haven't stopped taking folks for the encore list, I'll go in for Singularity.

If I missed it, no biggie. I was lucky enough already. Thanks for all the work behind this.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 2, 2016)

Stoli is still nice.  I have a bottle of Grey Goose I got for Christmas I plan to crack open soon.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 2, 2016)

*Encore WINNERS!*
 



*Bionic Commando Rearmed
@Jaffakeik



DmC: Devil May Cry
@Crap Daddy



GTR 2 FIA GT Racing Game
@CAPSLOCKSTUCK



Hospital Tycoon
@FordGT90Concept



Kane and Lynch Collection
@yotano211



Life is Strange Ep 1
@Frick



Metro Redux Bundle
@Flogger23m



Resident Evil 4
@ZakkWylde



Singularity
@THE_EGG



Strider
@HD64G



Thief
@Laughing_Beast



Tomb Raider GOTY
@Luka KLLP



Zombie Army Trilogy
@Sir B. Fannybottom
*
​


Congrats to all our winners, PM's will be coming tomorrow hopefully early on; i'm too exhausted to take care of it all toinght... been a long week .  I wish I had enough games to make everyone a winner, but alas, I am unable to do so. But you're all winners in my book 

Thanks to everyone for entering! 



Tomorrow we will draw our Grand Prizes, and lastly we will draw our Grand _Grand _Prize 


update: all of tonight's winners (and last night's, of course) have been PM'd.


----------



## flmatter (Jan 2, 2016)

Congrats guys!!!!!


----------



## ZakkWylde (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks for RE4! 

Last time I played it was on my cousin's gamecube many moons ago! Great game!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 2, 2016)

ZakkWylde said:


> Thanks for RE4!
> 
> Last time I played it was on my cousin's gamecube many moons ago! Great game!



That's the first time I saw that game played and it looked awesome, and scary. I wanted to give it a go on pc for a while and was excited when I got the key, but I have no time so it's off to someone else who will enjoy it  


G'nite all, off to slumber. See you tomorrow with just a few more winners!


----------



## Flogger23m (Jan 2, 2016)

I actually won something.  

Thanks to everyone who contributed, and especially to Manofthem.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 2, 2016)

wooooooooooooooooooooo. Singularity! Thanks so much.


Congrats to the other winrars! And thanks again to all those that have contributed in this giveaway.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jan 2, 2016)

Grants to the winners XD !!!! Now its time for the big prizes XD.


----------



## Laughing_Beast (Jan 2, 2016)

YAY! Thanks to everyone involved for Thief!


----------



## Luka KLLP (Jan 2, 2016)

Yay I won! Nothing better than waking up and seeing an email that @manofthem started a conversation on TPU 

I can't believe this is still going, good luck everyone tomorrow!


----------



## redundantslurs (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm more excited with winning the Lara Croft game than the $10 scratcher I won at the gas station, lol.


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 2, 2016)

Luka KLLP said:


> Yay I won! Nothing better than waking up and seeing an email that @manofthem started a conversation on TPU


haha I can relate, goes on tpu and see's that I have a new conversation. XD, it actually brings me some long forgotten childhood joy, you're responsible for this @manofthem  it's too good.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 2, 2016)

Woke up this morning to a message in my inbox. DmC from manofthem! Thanks a lot. Congrats to the other winners, this is awesome.
Best part, the excitement is not over yet! I'm not entring the Grand Grand Prize Far Cry but still have some hopes for Witcher 3 and GTA V.
Good luck to all.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 2, 2016)

Grats to all winners including myself.


----------



## HD64G (Jan 2, 2016)

Congrats to @manofthem , to all who offered the games and to winners. Strider was my choice and I won!


----------



## c2DDragon (Jan 2, 2016)

Gratz to the winners and thanks for the giveaway ! 

Far Cry Primal can be a very good game if Ubi don't mess with it.

Count me in for GTA V and for Far Cry Primal please.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 2, 2016)

I won a racing game......EPIC

they are my favourite, especially since these shitty meds stopped me drivng my own beautiful car. I wish i could jump in one of these racers and nip down the shop for some tobacco because it is pissing it down here.


To whoever donated the prize, thankyou. It is my B'day in a couple of weeks and i feel like this is my present off TPU for behaving myself.

Matt, well done, another great event on TPU.


----------



## nolafotoknut (Jan 2, 2016)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 2, 2016)

congrats to the winners and good luck to all for the Grand Prize drawing


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 2, 2016)

Congratulations to all Encore winners and now onto the Grand Prizes!!! Awsome fun, awesome giveaway, awesome community........


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 2, 2016)

When will be the Grand mystery prizes DRAW?


----------



## horik (Jan 2, 2016)

Congrats to the winners and good luck.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 2, 2016)

Jaffakeik said:


> When will be the Grand mystery prizes DRAW?



Later today, likely late afternoon est. If I can steal away some time before that, then I'll do what I can, but I've got a busy morning and early afternoon finishing up my long day's work from yesterday, so that's gotta get done first.  (right now, I'm trying to get rolling but I'm just dragging so much ) 


Either way, Rocket League, Witcher, and GTA will be first, and Far Cry will be the finale shibang!


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 2, 2016)

I've been out of touch.  So many games and so many winners, wowowowww





No doubt too late to enter... if not, put me in for GTA and the mystery game.


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 2, 2016)

I know I already applied for rocket league but can I be in for GTA V as well. Either way good luck everybody.


----------



## yotano211 (Jan 2, 2016)

I like to be in for the grand prize.


----------



## Flogger23m (Jan 2, 2016)

Enter me for all the grand prizes as well, including Far Cry Primal.  Hopefully your work doesn't take up your whole Saturday.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 2, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> I've been out of touch.  So many games and so many winners, wowowowww
> 
> View attachment 70651
> 
> No doubt too late to enter... if not, put me in for GTA and the mystery game.





Not to late to enter for any of the Grand Prizes.  Get in while you can. I may do a post to close entries but that won't be til later this evening. 



Flogger23m said:


> Hopefully your work doesn't take up your whole Saturday.



Well things aren't looking too good on that front


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 2, 2016)

I am not in for the grand GRAND prize. If I could get all my entries in for rocket league that would be great


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 2, 2016)

Just to wrap my entries up I want to win Rocket League, GTA5 and Mystery Grand aswell thanks


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 2, 2016)

believe i'm in for the grand prize   if not   i am now   "" and the Grand grand Prize ""


----------



## Onderon (Jan 2, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I wish I had enough games to make everyone a winner, but alas, I am unable to do so. But you're all winners in my book


Oh i too wish you had enough.... 
Starting the year with bad luck ...
Still have hopes for rocket league or gta
Congrats to all the winners


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 2, 2016)

So is everyone that entered for the grand prize also entered for the grand-grand prize?  I is confused.


----------



## flmatter (Jan 2, 2016)

I believe so although you made sound confusing....


----------



## Flogger23m (Jan 3, 2016)

Well just for the record, I'll enter for both the grand prizes and the... grand grand prize.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm sitting this one out, but well done @manofthem and @thosewhowillnotbenamed, I don't know if any giveaway will top this one in 2016- the bar is set so high! Then again, we've done some pretty spectacular things here @ TPU! so who knows


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jan 3, 2016)

Are we there yet?

(so excited to see the Grand Prize drawings)


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 3, 2016)

I think we're close


----------



## manofthem (Jan 3, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> So is everyone that entered for the grand prize also entered for the grand-grand prize?  I is confused.



(I thought I posted this a while ago  )
Here is the deal...

I have lists for people and their relative grand prize choice, whether Rocket, etc; they were up to date as of last night and will be fully updated before drawing.  All those lists will be combined into the Far Cry list (so if one entered for a grand prize, they're automatically entered for FC), as well as any others that haven't entered yet but would like to enter for FC.

The initial grand prizes of Rocket League, the Witcher 3, and GTA 5 will be drawn and winners announced tonight, hoping not too late; we will sort out who gets what at that point. After all those games are confirmed and sent out, I will wait a little bit (not sure exactly how long, maybe not long at all) before FC is drawn, in order to give everyone time.



DeathtoGnomes said:


> Are we there yet?
> 
> (so excited to for the Grand Prize drawings)



Getting there. My day has been pretty insane and is just now starting to calm down.



I should be back in about an hour or so 2 with some winners!


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jan 3, 2016)

manofthem said:


> (I thought I posted this a while ago  )
> Here is the deal...
> 
> I have lists for people and their relative grand prize choice, whether Rocket, etc; they were up to date as of last night and will be fully updated before drawing.  All those lists will be combined into the Far Cry list (so if one entered for a grand prize, they're automatically entered for FC), as well as any others that haven't entered yet but would like to enter for FC.
> ...




Thats all fine and dandy but I have one question...





...




...


Are we there yet?


----------



## Flogger23m (Jan 3, 2016)

Can we enter for all 4 of the grand prizes? If so I certainly will.  Just wanted to double check.

If not, I'll enter for GTA: V and FC Primal.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 3, 2016)

So...













So here we are, _FINALLY!!! _



*

#1
@redundantslurs*
*GTA 5*
*


#2
@Jaffakeik*
*Rocket League *
*


#3
@c2DDragon
 


#3
@Random Murderer*
*The Witcher 3*
*


#4
@Laughing_Beast*
*Rocket League *
*


#5*
*@ThE_MaD_ShOt*
*Rocket League *
**​






Here's the deal. We will go in order of our winners and allow them to choose which game they want. Options are:


*GTA 5 *
*Rocket League (2 copies) *
*The Witcher 3 *


We shall start with @redundantslurs and he picks, then we go to @Jaffakeik, and so on. Based on people's choices, it may get to the point where we can finish it out quickly, IE if only Rocket League games are left and a few winners left too, by default.  

Also, in order not to drag on forever, each winner has 24 hrs. If no response, their win is forfeited and we move on to the next winner  to be as fair as possible, I tag the winners so they receive an alert, and I also send a pm so they should receive an email, too. 

Lastly, if its someone's choice and the game they did want has been picked already, they can pass on their win/choice; we can draw another name  




So let's get this going! @redundantslurs, go for it 



PS: Let's get this done as quickly as we can so we can get on with the Primal drawing


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jan 3, 2016)

Well i was in for the Grand prize and chose Rocket League but didnt win .
So now i think i can put my eyes on Farcry Primal too XD Best of Luck to everyone XD!!!!


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm still in for Far Cry Primal!!
Thanks!!


----------



## redundantslurs (Jan 3, 2016)

yahhh!!!, winner winner chicken dinner, I will take GTA5. Thanks a bunch for the game, I'm so giddley right now especially after just drinking a whole bottle of my favorite pink champagne lol.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 3, 2016)

redundantslurs said:


> yahhh!!!, winner winner chicken dinner, I will take GTA5. Thanks a bunch for the game, I'm so giddley right now especially after just drinking a whole bottle of my favorite pink champagne lol.



You're down for GTA 5, sounds good!  PM incoming   



Next up is @Jaffakeik... What's your pick bud?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 3, 2016)

Rocket League Please 
THanks for Epic giveaway and prizes I won. And Grats to all who won.


----------



## flmatter (Jan 3, 2016)

Congrats guys


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jan 3, 2016)

mmmm Farcry from... Are we there yet?


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 3, 2016)

Congrats to the winners......still some hope people


----------



## c2DDragon (Jan 3, 2016)

Nice I won 
But too bad GTA V has been taken. 
Thanks for the giveaway.
I already own Rocket League and The Witcher, so I pass my turn.

Please count me in for Far Cry Primal still.


----------



## HD64G (Jan 3, 2016)

Many congratulations to the winner of the grand prizes! Well done to @manofthem for the great effort to get this wonderful giveaway done in such a good way!


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 3, 2016)

Epic giveaway!!!  Congratulations to the lucky MANY!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 3, 2016)

Jaffakeik said:


> Rocket League Please
> THanks for Epic giveaway and prizes I won. And Grats to all who won.



Awesome, I'll be sending you a pm shortly 



c2DDragon said:


> Nice I won
> But too bad GTA V has been taken.
> Thanks for the giveaway.
> I already own Rocket League and The Witcher, so I pass my turn.
> ...



Sorry bud, but thanks for being a good sport  



@Random Murderer, your turn.  I believe you were in for Witcher but just confirm.


----------



## Laughing_Beast (Jan 3, 2016)

...me AGAIN?


----------



## Moofachuka (Jan 3, 2016)

Grats for those who won (or more than once) and best of luck to ppl who haven't won yet.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 3, 2016)

Congrats to the big winners!!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 3, 2016)

So @Random Murderer has chosen the Witcher 3. 


That means @Laughing_Beast and @ThE_MaD_ShOt get Rocket League! 

PMs will be incoming shortly 




That means that we are coming up to Far Cry Primal drawing!   

(out and running around all morning but should be home in a like 2 hours. Then we'll draw our final final winner!)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 3, 2016)

Cool bud thanks again.


----------



## Laughing_Beast (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks a lot guyz!


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 3, 2016)

Congrats to the winners... waiting up the last one... 

I need some food... I way to lazy to go to the store... A bit snowy outside... overclocking friendly weather...


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jan 3, 2016)

Congrats to the winners XD now its time for the BIG PRIZE XD.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 3, 2016)

And for the Grand _Grand_ Prize winner......

   








Spoiler



*@nolafotoknut
  
  *​












Congrats to Everyone who won during the course of the giveaway, and I'm sorry to any that were over looked these rounds. Judging from the Kreij-like spirit that still permeates TPU, I dare to say there will be plenty more chances in the coming future! 


This evening I will catch up with all the Grand Prize winners and get their new games out. 

Congrats everyone!


----------



## GoldenX (Jan 3, 2016)

Sorry, late.

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## horik (Jan 3, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jan 3, 2016)

Congrats to the winner XD and happy waithing for gaming XD.


----------



## nolafotoknut (Jan 3, 2016)

Woohoo!!!!!!!  Thank you so very much @manofthem!!!!!!  The fireworks and castle were icing on the cake!!!!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jan 3, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hmmm Better luck next time I hope
Congrats to the winners of this awesome games giveaway!!


----------



## Norton (Jan 3, 2016)

*Congrats to all of the game winners!* 

*and thanks to all of the donators and to @manofthem for hosting a pretty darn awesome giveaway!!! *


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 3, 2016)

Okay, he got the game, we take the chicks. Seems fair to me . .

Congrats !


----------



## Flogger23m (Jan 3, 2016)

Enjoy the grand prizes everyone. Again, thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 3, 2016)

Congratulations to everyone who ended up 






and thanks again to @manofthem  for a great giveaway to end the last year and see in the new


----------



## c2DDragon (Jan 3, 2016)

Gratz


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 3, 2016)

Congrats to all the winners and a big thank you to all who donated.


----------



## Onderon (Jan 3, 2016)

Congrats to all the winner and @manofthem, you set the bar pretty high with this giveaway!!
love this format of giveaways.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 4, 2016)

Congratz to the winners and many thanks again for manofthem!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 4, 2016)

Special Thanks again go to @Norton, @neatfeatguy, @xvi, and an additional awesome contributor!  We all owe you a very large THANKS!


----------



## ZakkWylde (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks for the exciting few days to ring in the new year, and for all the hard work and prizes!


----------



## flmatter (Jan 4, 2016)

Congrats guys!!     Thanks to all who contributed and @manofthem for hosting this awesomeness!!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 4, 2016)

The very last games are being taken care of as we speak, so I'm calling Curtains on the giveaway! 

Thanks to all for entering, for sharing, for hanging out in the thread, for your patience (initially I hadn't planned for this giveaway to be dragged out this long), and for contributing to the success of the giveaway. Also thanks to the ones that donated games! 


One way or another, I'll see you all again soon


----------



## xvi (Jan 4, 2016)

Congrats to all the winners! Another excellent giveaway, manofthem! Much appreciated as always!


----------



## laszlo (Jan 4, 2016)

congrats to all winners & have a good gaming session !


----------

